#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  У кого есть Лотосовая Сутра на китайском или японском?

## Дифо

Привет Форумчане!
У кого есть Лотосовая Сутра на китайском или японском?
Лучше издания БДК.

Дифо из Киселёвска

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

----------


## Ersh

http://book.bfnn.org/article_10.htm

----------

Дифо (10.12.2008)

----------


## Дифо

> http://book.bfnn.org/article_10.htm



А это японский или китайский?


Дифо из Киселёвска

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

КБС

----------


## Ersh

Китайский

----------

Дифо (05.01.2009)

----------


## Дифо

Привет Форумчане, ещё раз!
У кого есть Лотосовая Сутра на санскрите?
Лучше, конечно, картинками.
Но устроит всё!

Дифо из Киселёвска

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

----------


## Ондрий

> Привет Форумчане, ещё раз!
> У кого есть Лотосовая Сутра на санскрите?
> Лучше, конечно, картинками.


Есть ксерокопия издания "Библиотека буддика". 494стр. качество ксерокса - не очень. Чтобы кому-то отдать, надо сканнить... работы будет много. Если согласитесь ждать - отсканю. Образец "качества" текста могу прислать по почте - пишите ваше мыло в личку.

Можно вопрос? А Вам оно зачем? На яп., кит. теперь вот на санскр. ?

----------


## Поляков

> Чтобы кому-то отдать, надо сканнить... работы будет много.


Готовая есть - http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/index.html

----------

Дифо (24.01.2009), Ондрий (05.01.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Готовая есть - http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/index.html


вот она:

http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/S...6/Sutra36.html

----------

Дифо (24.01.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> Есть ксерокопия издания "Библиотека буддика". 494стр. качество ксерокса - не очень. Чтобы кому-то отдать, надо сканнить... работы будет много. Если согласитесь ждать - отсканю. Образец "качества" текста могу прислать по почте - пишите ваше мыло в личку.
> 
> Можно вопрос? А Вам оно зачем? На яп., кит. теперь вот на санскр. ?



В Новокузнецке есть группа буддистов Лотосовой Сутры. Они учились у Бхикшу Владимира Пятунина. Он  уехал в Японию. Они остались без наставника. Они, как бы, старшего возраста и используют приемущественно бумажные источники. Комп для них тудно и долго. Виктор Борисов спец по многим восточным языкам. Тексты на разных языках, как я понял, нужны для понимания оттенков смысла и нюансов доктрины. Я с Вашей помощью старался Им помочь.


Дифо

КБС

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

----------


## Дифо

> вот она:
> 
> http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/S...6/Sutra36.html




Спасибо огромное! Я посмотрю когда вернусь в Киселёвск.

Я сейчас в поломничестве по дороге в Бурятию


Дифо

КБС

Киселёвская Буддийская Сангха

----------


## До

На санскрите (скан DLI):

*SADDHARMAPUNDARIKA*. Edited by Prof. _H. Kern_ and Prof. _Bunyiu Nanjio_. St.-Petersbourg, 1908.

Saddharmapundarika,Nanjio,1908.pdf (33M, качество скана не очень - индийцы сканили.)

----------

Дифо (24.01.2009)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Уважаемый Дифо!

Интересно узнать, что в Новокузнецке есть община Лотосовой Сутры. 
Я видел их первого наставника, а тот от кого он получил Лотосовую Сутру - это достопочтенный Дэюнсэй Тэрасава и с ним можно найти возможность встретиться.

Передайте, пожалуйста, новокузнецкой общине, что если они и дальше хотят изучать Лотосовую Сутру, то они могут связатся с Учителем Владимира. Так же им будет интересно узнать, что вышло новое издание Лотосовой Сутры которое им можно переслать из Москвы, так же как и всем желающим, сообщайте только адреса.

А про вас мне по моему Учиталь говорил когда я ехал на Алтай и просил с вами встретиться, но я тогда не с мог с вами связаться.

Буду ждать вашего ответа с контактами Новокузнецкой общины, передавайте им поклон и вам большое спасибо.

Наму-Мё-Хо-Рэн-Гэ-Кё!

----------


## Же Ка

Вот ещё - The Lotus Sutra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r364h...eature=related
однако, на каком языке определить пока не могу...  (общее время прочтения - 9 мин 32 сек! вот это лунг... всем лунгам лунг!=) может быть кто подскажет?

----------


## Zatsunen

Добрый день. У меня есть Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы  на китайском, на старояпонском и современном японском （訓読）. Также храмовые издания традиции Нитирэн-сю　(докукё для храма Дзёэндзи в Токио к 750-летию трактата Нитирэна "О стабильности и процветания гос-ва").
Также есть тома комментариев на Сутру Лотоса мастеров разных традиций Японии и Китая. Буду рад чем-либо Вам помочь.

合掌。
南無妙法蓮華経

----------


## Zatsunen

> Вот ещё - The Lotus Sutra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r364h...eature=related
> однако, на каком языке определить пока не могу...  (общее время прочтения - 9 мин 32 сек! вот это лунг... всем лунгам лунг!=) может быть кто подскажет?


Чтение, по всей видимости "пародийное". Т.е. ускоренная запись чтения 2 и 16 глав сутры на японском языке. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH7jJ...C49A5&index=21

На этом видео ("новогодняя церемония в храме Куондзи на горе Минобу") можно увидеть как дело обстоит на самом деле. 

С Уважением.

----------

Же Ка (07.12.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Добрый день. У меня есть Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы  на китайском, на старояпонском и современном японском （訓読）. Также храмовые издания традиции Нитирэн-сю　(докукё для храма Дзёэндзи в Токио к 750-летию трактата Нитирэна "О стабильности и процветания гос-ва").
> Также есть тома комментариев на Сутру Лотоса мастеров разных традиций Японии и Китая. Буду рад чем-либо Вам помочь.
> 
> 合掌。
> 南無妙法蓮華経


Извиняюсь, что не по теме данного раздела вопрос будет... но не прощу себе, если не спрошу хотя бы =) короче, а у вас комментарии на русском или английском к Лотосовой Сутре есть? спасиб =)

----------


## Zatsunen

Насколько мне известно, комментариев к Сутре Лотоса (в виде отдельного издания) в России пока нет. Сейчас я работаю над переводом книги почётного профессора ун-та Риссё и наставника храма Мёходзи до 1989 г. - Мотаи Кёко "Дух подвижника Сутры о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы". К сожалению, пока в России в целом довольно предвзятое, зачастую невежественное представление о нитирэновских традициях японского буддизма, основанное на советском религиоведении или деятельности Сока Гаккай. Существует сангха буддистов "Ниппонзан Мёходзи". Сангха также относится к нитирэновской линии, однако есть и формальные и мотивационые отличия от линии Нитирэн-сю (от "классической" линии). Но основатель ордена НМ, достопочтимый Нитидацу Фудзии, почитается всеми школами японского буддизма. Это авторитетный Учитель Дхармы.   
На мой взгляд, интересны комментарии к Сутре Лотоса патриарха Риндзай-сю - Мацубара Тайдо. Он основатель "Наму-но-кай"  - внесектантского общества буддистов Японии и великий Учитель.

Однако есть сайт традиции на английском языке, но он достаточно куций, чтобы удовлетворить европейского интеллектуала  :Smilie: 

http://www.nichiren-shu.org/

----------

Lanky (08.12.2010), Дифо (18.12.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

Почему же... у нас тоже "кое-что" уже есть =) Вот, например, есть такое отдельное и полное издание "Сутра о Бесчисленных Значениях. Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы. ..." с несколькими вариантами перевода самой сутры и подробнейшими комментариями к оной многих Учителей (здесь можно посмотреть отзывы к ней  http://www.labirint.ru/reviews/goods/158324 ), и ещё что-то у Серебряного С. Д. выходило до этого... 
Это из того, что мне известно.

----------

Lanky (08.12.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Zatsunen

Да, Сутра была переведена доктором Игнатовичем, религиоведческий  комментарии был сделан тоже им. Ценен комментарий к этому изданию достопочтимого Тэрасава Дзюнсэй и ислледователем из общества Риссё Косэйкай. Про исследования господина Серебряного, к своему стыду, ничего не знаю. Но постараюсь тоже найти. 
Спасибо за информацию.
С Уважением.

----------

Же Ка (08.12.2010)

----------


## Николай Шмидт

Zatsunen Скажите, есть ли у Вас сутры или какие-либо другие тексты, которые еще никогда не переводились на русский? Или, быть может, Вы знаете где их найти?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Трипитака Тайсё http://www.cbeta.org/index_list.htm

----------

Николай Шмидт (20.11.2014)

----------

